# Did I score?



## Bigr244 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well i passed on the st 1032 and found a new well mostly new PowerShift with a brand new Briggs 9.00 with about 2 hours on it. The owner replaced everything new from the augar back. My understanding is toro had issues with welds and offered free replacement? The badging on the unit is 624. It's spotless and he also gave me a second augar with shoot 30" I'm going to try and sell that part. What's it worth? I got it all for $550!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those POWERSHIFTS only came in 24,28. and 32 inch cuts. that front maybe 75 dollars for it the way it sits now. MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know where home is for you but around here $550 will get you a darn nice powershift 824. sounds like you paid for the new motor more than anything else


----------



## Bigr244 (Nov 13, 2014)

William
I looked for months. Everything in the 350-500 range here in the Midwest looked like a pile of rust. O well I guess I wasted my money.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, if you think you got a good deal, that's all that matters. Seems like you did your research. Maybe you could have paid less in the off season. But if you are happy with your purchase, then you did good!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, the snow is upon most of us now so prices are double what they are in the summer.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't think you did bad for around this areas winter prices. I bought a craftsman 320es single stage for 40 in the spring and replaced the paddles, the spark plug and fixed a bad plastic auger housing crack that will probably need to be addressed again for 150.00 and had 70 invested in it and a season of use in the auger paddles. I sold it late this fall and got what I listed it for even after showing them the housing needs to be watched and eventually replaced. Prices go crazy around here.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Yea, the snow is upon most of us now so prices are double what they are in the summer.


Exactly rigbt, SHRYP. That's the time to grab them. ( $30 Ariens bought in June. Not one thing wrong with it.)


----------



## Bigr244 (Nov 13, 2014)

So the fact this entire unit is new shouldn't affect the price? I'm having a hard time understanding why this should be a $300 machine.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know where home is for you but around here $550 will get you a darn nice powershift 824. sounds like you paid for the new motor more than anything else


So he did just a bit better by getting what is essentially a 924.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

If your happy.....that's all that counts.....but from my experience......I want more horsepower then 5 HP in a snowblower.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Bigr244 said:


> So the fact this entire unit is new shouldn't affect the price? I'm having a hard time understanding why this should be a $300 machine.


Check Small Engine Warehouse, that engine is $250-$300 alone. $550 is more than some here would spend, but you got your money's worth.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Bigr244 said:


> So the fact this entire unit is new shouldn't affect the price? I'm having a hard time understanding why this should be a $300 machine.


I think it's a real nice machine. It might be a little on the high side but you have to remember that everybody is remembering *last* winter and pricing their blowers accordingly. You didn't get ripped off. You got a nice machine. Take good care of it and it will last you a very long time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bigr244 said:


> William
> I looked for months. Everything in the 350-500 range here in the Midwest looked like a pile of rust. O well I guess I wasted my money.


Welcome to the forum Bigr244 

Adding your location to your profile so it pops up under your user name is handy as then we know your location. Location can make a big difference in a number of things and asking about price is one of them.

You have to remember that one mans junk is another mans gold. Because of the engine and the "spare" housing with augers I think it's a pretty good deal. I know what you're talking about as a lot of the power-shifts I've looked at seem to have been stored outside all summer every year of their life.

They want $1200 for this - > Toro snowblower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> They want $1200 for this - > Toro snowblower


Dang. Nice looking blower but way too big. Before I'd buy a blower that big I'd probably buy a 4 wheeler and plow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HJames said:


> So he did just a bit better by getting what is essentially a 924.


that 9.00 rating on the motor is torque not hp


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

My mistake I thought the OP Said 9hp. 9 ft/lbs torque will still move snow on 24" bucket without stressing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Heck, I wonder what the extra auger unit is worth?
$200? (I don't know) Wait till the season gets going and someone just might need one.
Then your cost for the blower would be down to $350.

Looks like a nice blower, I wonder why the engine was replaced?
Good luck with it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Heck, I wonder what the extra auger unit is worth?
> $200? (I don't know) Wait till the season gets going and someone just might need one.
> Then your cost for the blower would be down to $350.
> 
> ...


Yep. My sentimentals too.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Tough for anyone to comment on whether you scored until after you've had a chance to use it and report back on how effective the machine is/isn't. Price really does fluctuate depending on condition, time of year, and location. I'm more into the "Survivor" snow blowers with original paint and engines. Here in New England, I looked at a pristine original owner with original $1,750 sales receipt 2002 Toro Power Shift 924. I mean flawless, not a scratch on the original paint, nibs still on the tires, bright shiny muffler casing... SPOTLESS. Owner wanted $575. My current snow blower stable (or as the wife calls it.... The Snow Blower Museum") is kind of full, so I threw out a low ball offer $500 knowing he would probably reject it.... And he Did  A couple days later the ad was down, I'm assuming someone in my area got a smoking deal on a great machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the nice thing about having too many compared to needing one. You don't need to make the deal and either you can get it at your price or you can walk away and just enjoy the drive.

My Murray was a $1 ebay win. No one bid on it and I was amazed. Even being a Murray the running 8hp tech engine was more than worth it  It's just a matter of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HJames said:


> My mistake I thought the OP Said 9hp. 9 ft/lbs torque will still move snow on 24" bucket without stressing.


I wouldn't worry too much it seems the powershift 624 and 824 are on the same frame so an eingine upgrade is possible ( in the future ) if needed. for now I would put the 9.0tq motor to work just like I put my 521 to work


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bigr244 said:


> So the fact this entire unit is new shouldn't affect the price? I'm having a hard time understanding why this should be a $300 machine.


 let me wrap my head around this 1. for 550.00 you got a almost brand spanking new machine. plus he gave you the old front end. that was the part that I said was worth 75.00 bucks. for 550.00 dollars you just scored yourself the steal of the century. plus on top of it their is a shiny new BRIGGS engine on it. not that pain in the tucus tecumsapart that was standard issue on that model. brand new that snow blower out of the showroom floor was right around 1100.00 dollars. you got it from the first owner and by the looks of it he babied that thing well. so the bottom line here my friend is you did not get taken by any means what so ever. be proud you now own the greatest snow blower that is, was or ever will be made. if you take care of it right that machine will out live you. and keep that extra front end for spare parts. even though parts are still being made for it right here in MINNESOTA. so pardon me if I may have confused you on that first post. if you have any more questions on it. please feel free to pm me. as every one here knows I love those old POWERSHIFTS.


----------



## Bigr244 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have learned a lot lurking the last month. I can appreciate everyone's opinions. A little background, the seller was a Toro freak, and a small engine mechanic. You should have seen the guys garage WOW! He had no intention of selling this unit. This was his prided and joy. He spent all summer replacing everything from the front to the back. All parts are genuine toro. The engine has about 1 hour on it that's it. Unfortunately he suffered an injury to his left hand and lost a job. He need the money to survive. I spent some time with him as I could see it was difficult for him to part with it. He gave me the shop manual and the extra augar his friend at toro gave him. It's showroom condition and I plan on learning everything I can about it to keep it running for years. I'll post some videos if we ever get snow. My luck IL will never see snow again. Ha


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bigr244 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have learned a lot lurking the last month. I can appreciate everyone's opinions. A little background, the seller was a Toro freak, and a small engine mechanic. You should have seen the guys garage WOW! He had no intention of selling this unit. This was his prided and joy. He spent all summer replacing everything from the front to the back. All parts are genuine toro. The engine has about 1 hour on it that's it. Unfortunately he suffered an injury to his left hand and lost a job. He need the money to survive. I spent some time with him as I could see it was difficult for him to part with it. He gave me the shop manual and the extra augar his friend at toro gave him. It's showroom condition and I plan on learning everything I can about it to keep it running for years. I'll post some videos if we ever get snow. My luck IL will never see snow again. Ha


MAZEL TOV. you will get it one of these days.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

$550 plus extra bucket and auger. You did well in my opinion. Especially since everything looks to have been replaced. If you sell the extra bucket section and get 75 for it, now you are sub 500 for a machine that originally cost 1100. Nice price for approaching peak blower season. Was it a steal? I don't think so. Did you pay a decent price for a product with a proven track record? Yes. Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought mine new... that's a mistake. You scored.


----------

